# 2016 deer survey



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Reminder for you guys that were asked to participate in the deer survey it is due by next Monday 2/13.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I wish I got a survey. If you check in a deer or buy a tag you should get a survey.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Check your email if you gave one that's where they sent my the past two years.










*2016 Deer Hunter Survey

*
*Edit: To add link to survey.*


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I filled that survey out a while ago. It's my understanding that there's another survey they send out??


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

No that was the one. It was sent out kind of early in bow season and said to make sure you didn't fill it out until you were done hunting for the season so they had an all of your info.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I sure thought there was another survey that was sent out to a small percentage of hunters. Not sure where I got that idea. As far as that survey goes. I think it's a joke. Who cares about deer urine. There are much bigger issues regarding the herd than urine. For now I will continue to send emails to the odnr I guess.


----------

